# Some updated pics of fish



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey guys I thought I would upload a few new pics of some of my Africans and other community tanks.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking fish and tanks Andrew!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i like that last shot


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice fish Andrew... something is missing... lol!!


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

I cant put nala in there she will destroy them all. lol I still have her I will get some pics up soon.


----------

